# Post pics of your goats here;)



## kenzie

Hey everyone, i was just thinking this might be a fun idea. If you have any pictures of your goats you want to share, you can just post them here!



















Haha a little close up!


----------



## FuzzyTop

My goats 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Amey's close up...








Keely








Joe the wether








Newest addition, Belle!








Your goats are so cute! (But aren't ALL goats cute?) .

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## kenzie

Aww they are all so cute!!
Romo







Myles







Whitten







Murray







Bambi


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

^Dallas fan? 

Ill be back to post some when I get home.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

^Dallas fan? 

Ill be back to post some when I get home.


----------



## kenzie

Pixel said:


> ^Dallas fan?
> 
> Ill be back to post some when I get home.


Oh yes!! I love the Cowboys!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

In Order...49ers Gold Nugget or Nibbles (wether) lol, One Last Chance (wether), One Hot Kitty Kat who is due sometime in the next couple months  ,


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Caprinos RI Patriot Rose








Caprinos SA SweatPea








Caprinos RU Buttercup








Lilly








Caprinos SF Remington








Caprinos SF Winchester

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oops! Here's Winchester!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Aww they are so cute, and wow thats a lot of snow!!


----------



## spidy1

SOOOO CUTE!!!! I LOVE goaty pictures!!! My girls.


----------



## kenzie

spidy1 said:


> SOOOO CUTE!!!! I LOVE goaty pictures!!! My girls.


Aww they are so cute!
What breed are they I can't tell in the pic?


----------



## Darlaj

My girlie goats






sadira






smidge


----------



## Darlaj

Two more






daphnee she is alway too close






ans Clair bear some how I only have this one on my phone  I don't know where all her pasture pic went


----------



## aceofspades

Breezy and her kids








I call this one auroras photo bomb. It's top Addie. middle breezy and bombing the bottom aurora








Addie 








My young buck Adonis 








Senior buck Aragorn 








Right to left. Moon, keena, calypso and another aurora photobomb in the back left.








Moon and keena 








Kids


----------



## jpittssr

*Tinkerbell*

Tinkerbell wants to play.


----------



## spidy1

kenzie said:


> Aww they are so cute!
> What breed are they I can't tell in the pic?


The black cou blanc is alpine Mis Minty,(her ear was injured so it doesn't stand up like it should), the buckskin cou blanc is alpine kiko Lady Clair, and the two red paints/spots are boers, Cupcake and Scarlet!


----------



## kenzie

spidy1 said:


> The black cou blanc is alpine Mis Minty,(her ear was injured so it doesn't stand up like it should), the buckskin cou blanc is alpine kiko Lady Clair, and the two red paints/spots are boers, Cupcake and Scarlet!


Love there names!!


----------



## kenzie

jpittssr said:


> Tinkerbell wants to play.


Aww she is a cutie!!


----------



## amazonmom

Archer finally made it into the tree! He has been trying for weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

amazonmom said:


> View attachment 56578
> 
> Archer finally made it into the tree! He has been trying for weeks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh my he is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## kenzie

My baby hating the snow!!


----------



## aceofspades

Addie had twins today


----------



## aceofspades

Addie had twins today
View attachment 56593


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> Addie had twins today
> View attachment 56593


They are so precious!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Awww. Love the babies! Can't wait to have some of my own. I have kid envy!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Awww. Love the babies! Can't wait to have some of my own. I have kid envy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


When are your does due?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Mine are eight months,eight months and seven months old. I will be breeding them when my Bucklings are older. They are three months now. My girls are all big enough,size wise. So no babies due yet!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Mine are eight months,eight months and seven months old. I will be breeding them when my Bucklings are older. They are three months now. My girls are all big enough,size wise. So no babies due yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh ok gotcha, but its never to soon to want babies!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

True. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> True.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha i have never bred mine before but i have always wanted to little babies are soo cute!!


----------



## crownofjules

A recent one of my 15-y-o and his best goat pal, Mellie. She's grown up with him cuddling her and carrying her around. She's a little 9-m-o Pygmy. The other goats are jealous and always try to knock her out of his hands so they can be there... such stinkers!


----------



## kenzie

crownofjules said:


> A recent one of my 15-y-o and his best goat pal, Mellie. She's grown up with him cuddling her and carrying her around. She's a little 9-m-o Pygmy. The other goats are jealous and always try to knock her out of his hands so they can be there... such stinkers!


Aww i love her color!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oh! Mellie is too cute. And your boy has a forever friend there❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace

They are all gorgeous. Happy VDay!


----------



## dayofthunder

I love all the pics posted


----------



## kenzie

HorsePrerace said:


> They are all gorgeous. Happy VDay!


Happy Valentines to you too!!!
And to everyone on this website!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

How do post pics? I uploaded the attachments, but how do you get the pics on the post?


----------



## crownofjules

canyontrailgoats said:


> How do post pics? I uploaded the attachments, but how do you get the pics on the post?


Look for the "manage attachments" button when you quote or reply. When the window loads, 'browse' to the photo's location on your computer. The name of the file will be waiting for you to click the 'upload' button in that window. The image will load in the post automatically.


----------



## kenzie

Well i know this little guy isnt a goat but we just got him yesterday!!


----------



## BrileyGoats

This is Claire!


----------



## kenzie

Aww Clair is a pretty girl!!


----------



## Spanish

my Spanish Goat


----------



## spidy1

I LOVE those horns!!


----------



## kenzie

Those are some huge horns!!!


----------



## goat luver 101

Here are a few of the billion pictures I take....I'm not going to even try and say all the names


----------



## spidy1

Cute and fuzzy!!!!


----------



## kenzie

They are so cute!!


----------



## DogainNigerians

Some our younger does


----------



## skyek23

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

skyek23 said:


> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Goat Forum mobile app


Aww i love the second pic that horse looks very calm!!


----------



## HorsePrerace

Oh I love Winchester!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50

I love all the pictures on here  Here are my goats. I'll post more when I go on the other computer.


----------



## kenzie

Love the last close up!!


----------



## HorsePrerace

Thanks for posting all these pics.


----------



## kenzie

HorsePrerace said:


> Thanks for posting all these pics.


Yes agreed!!








Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## aceofspades

Goat luver 101 

I love love love you're angoras 
I raise nubians but I want an angora there just so cute


----------



## aceofspades

Update pics Addie's kids surprisingly have color. 
And calypso had her first kid yesterday tiny but health doling.














Calypso and her kid


----------



## kenzie

They are sooo cute!!!!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## iStone57

This is Oliver and Olivia. They are rescues from the local humane society. My wife and I initially thought that they were Kinder Goats, but every photo that I see of Kinder Goats shows goats with bigger ears. Any ideas what our two sweet little goats are? I'd sure like to know.





























Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

wow that was a long one!!!:0

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

and my last two pics 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Slidnonice

These are most of my babies from this year...My first year with goats; six does bred, five 'caught' and of those five, four conceived triplets. Two does had all three survive, one had one die after it was born and the other did not make it all the way to full development. I found it with the afterbirth, quite startling!


----------



## kenzie

Aww those are really good pics, they all look very professional!!. Everyones goats are soo cute'


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## spidy1

SOOOOO CUTE!!! I love that black/white kid!


----------



## kenzie

This is beau!







A close up of his feet, they are huge!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## aceofspades

Love all the pics. But the nubian kids are my favorite there to cute


----------



## margaret

FuzzyTop said:


> View attachment 56383
> 
> My goats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


the bottom left picture is so cute.


----------



## kenzie

margaret said:


> the bottom left picture is so cute.


Yes it is really cute!!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah those are some really good pics 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

We've had a new kiddie playground today. It seems to keep them occupied for a while, so, I guess it works!!


----------



## kenzie

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> We've had a new kiddie playground today. It seems to keep them occupied for a while, so, I guess it works!!


Aww i love the goat near the ramp that is red and white!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> Aww i love the goat near the ramp that is red and white!!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


Haha I like the border collie in the back!!:') haha jk. Yeah I like the three that are in front 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

here is Mis Minty, Lady Clair, and both last year and 1 of Clair this year! I can't wait to see there babies this year, Minty is bred to the same buck and Clair is prego too!!!


----------



## kenzie

spidy1 said:


> here is Mis Minty, Lady Clair, and both last year and 1 of Clair this year! I can't wait to see there babies this year, Minty is bred to the same buck and Clair is prego too!!!


The last pic is my fav.!! all the goats are really cute!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## Krahm

Hercules AND Dale


----------



## ArborGoats

That is some beautiful scenery Krahm!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

ArborGoats said:


> That is some beautiful scenery Krahm!


I know it looks like an professional picture!!!!!:0

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Krahm

Sometimes I get lucky with my little canon powershot.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha I like the border collie in the back!!:') haha jk. Yeah I like the three that are in front
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah, the border collie is named Max. And yeah, they are really cute. And ornery...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Yeah, the border collie is named Max. And yeah, they are really cute. And ornery...


Yeah he is cute!! does he do a good job protecting the herd??!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Krahm said:


> Sometimes I get lucky with my little canon powershot.


Where do you live??!?!? I want to move where you are to gt some pics!!!!:0

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Krahm said:


> Sometimes I get lucky with my little canon powershot.


Wow i love the last pic , amazing background!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## aceofspades

Just a couple recent pics of Addie and her kids


----------



## ksalvagno

Love, love, love the spots!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are beautiful!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## aceofspades

Krahm
Where are you from? it looks so pretty and green there.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Love the pics 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 58132
> View attachment 58133
> View attachment 58134
> View attachment 58135
> View attachment 58136


I love the 4th and 5th pics, all goats are very cute!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## aceofspades

Had a good morning surprise moon who we didn't think was pregnant. Had a beautiful spotted/paint buckling.


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## kenzie

Awww congrats!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

okay my goats arent all that and a bag of chips and are NOT photoginic but here's my BABY!!






got stuck





















~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## kenzie

This is some more pics of Beau














Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

my sweet goat Willow 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

AWWW, Willow's looks like my Lady Clair!! Sooooo cute!!!:angel:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha yes he is soo sweet an my best momma goat 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

My last doe of the season kidded today twins. 1 black buckling 1 moon spotted doeling. 
Bringing this season total to 8 kids 4 bucklings 4 doelings. 
We have been blessed All ate healthy.


----------



## kenzie

They are soo cute!!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## spidy1

OOOOO!!! ME LIKY!!! That doe is TOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> My last doe of the season kidded today twins. 1 black buckling 1 moon spotted doeling.
> Bringing this season total to 8 kids 4 bucklings 4 doelings.
> We have been blessed All ate healthy.
> View attachment 58773


The buckling looks a lot like his mama!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats , they are beautiful !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

it was so hard to get a selfie with this guy!!!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

What a great picture  He is just adorable !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He held still only for like .01 seconds!!!!:0


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 59013
> it was so hard to get a selfie with this guy!!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah, they like being held for the first week and then after that it's like let go !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Couldn't decide lol




















Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Couldn't decide lol
> View attachment 59048
> View attachment 59049
> View attachment 59050
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Haha  they don't like me to hold them but they live me to rub them. Especially the grey and black one, if you rub his chin he runs to my leg and stretches out his back legs!!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

One of my baby goats will itch your hand if you scratch her belly lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha the grey one will stand still if you rub his shoulder blades  haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Hey, just out of curiosity how many goats do yall have? i have 6 in all


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have 12


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> Hey, just out of curiosity how many goats do yall have? i have 6 in all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I got ten

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

6 does. 1 buck 8 kids


----------



## spidy1

Not counting the freezer camp or the coming kids, I have 6 also!


----------



## BCG

The bottle babies escaped the barn and came to tell me they were ready to eat again! LOL!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

BCG said:


> The bottle babies escaped the barn and came to tell me they were ready to eat again! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


Aww what kind are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

BCG said:


> The bottle babies escaped the barn and came to tell me they were ready to eat again! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


Is that a sheep and goat?? Do you let your goats stay in with your sheep?? Also what extra do you feed your goats?? Or do you feed them the same stuff as the sheep??!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> 6 does. 1 buck 8 kids


What breed(s) do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is that a sheep and goat?? Do you let your goats stay in with your sheep?? Also what extra do you feed your goats?? Or do you feed them the same stuff as the sheep??!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It is...a lamb and a goat. Both were triplets that we pulled and now bottle feed. They are quite the pair! LOL. I feed them the same, they are on goats milk. Bottle babies all stay together, but our Boer herd and sheep flock are separate from each other.

Funny thing though, I was reading the ingredient label on milk replacer and comparing lamb and goat formula. The lamb milk has copper in it (small amounts) the goat milk has none. Curious...seems backward.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG

kenzie said:


> Aww what kind are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


A Boer doe and a cross bred ewe lamb 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

BCG said:


> A Boer doe and a cross bred ewe lamb
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


They are the cutest things!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

BCG said:


> It is...a lamb and a goat. Both were triplets that we pulled and now bottle feed. They are quite the pair! LOL. I feed them the same, they are on goats milk. Bottle babies all stay together, but our Boer herd and sheep flock are separate from each other.
> 
> Funny thing though, I was reading the ingredient label on milk replacer and comparing lamb and goat formula. The lamb milk has copper in it (small amounts) the goat milk has none. Curious...seems backward.
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh wow!!!:0 that does seem strange!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

kenzie said:


> What breed(s) do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


All registered nubians


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> All registered nubians


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mattgreen911

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

mattgreen911 said:


> View attachment 59433
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I love your rooster!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mattgreen911

Thanks



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Your welcome! What kind is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mattgreen911

White leghorn


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Gundalf

This our flying doeling Bonnie on the incline board for a 4.6


----------



## Gundalf

Ma Junebug and her kids, Bonnie and Peaches...


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Those are cute Gundalf  I love the blue eyes on Peaches, is it?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Gundalf said:


> Ma Junebug and her kids, Bonnie and Peaches...


You have some beautiful goats!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Those are some mighty pretty goats you have there Gundalf 
And the scenery is gorgeous !


----------



## kenzie

Loving the blue eyes!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

We have Saanen herd sire, NZ kiko yearling buck to father the next generation. 13 adult foundation does. 6 retained year old does ( for the kiko ) and 18 kids, 14 doelings, 4 bucklings.




































































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love the chicken one!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Aplyn

*Bethany*

This is Bethany all nice and prim with her front legs crossed 
She is such a sweet loving girl!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

russellp said:


> We have Saanen herd sire, NZ kiko yearling buck to father the next generation. 13 adult foundation does. 6 retained year old does ( for the kiko ) and 18 kids, 14 doelings, 4 bucklings.
> View attachment 59958
> View attachment 59959
> View attachment 59960
> View attachment 59961
> View attachment 59962
> View attachment 59963
> View attachment 59964
> View attachment 59966
> View attachment 59967
> View attachment 59968
> View attachment 59969
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Which is the kiko buck??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Gundalf

GoateeFarms50 said:


> Those are cute Gundalf  I love the blue eyes on Peaches, is it?


They all have blue eyes. peaches has horns. Junebug doesn't.


----------



## Gundalf

Trickyroo said:


> Those are some mighty pretty goats you have there Gundalf
> And the scenery is gorgeous !


We're selling the scenery (property) but the goats are going to Texas with us...


----------



## kenzie

Gundalf said:


> We're selling the scenery (property) but the goats are going to Texas with us...


Wow!! Sounds exciting!! Good luck on a safe move!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , that is exciting ! Good luck with everything


----------



## Gundalf

All we gotta do is sell 25 acres with all the goodies in Preston county WV.:gift:


----------



## russellp

Kiko buckling is second pic.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

russellp said:


> Kiko buckling is second pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Do you have any baby pics of him?? cause I think my kiko buckling will turn out to look like that 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

Sorry 4seasons, this makes more sense, this is Modo our 100% New Zealand, DNA tested and microchipped future herd sire.




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

No, he was 9 months when I picked him up. I have some pics of his half brother.




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

this is what he looks like. He is half pygmy and half kiko. But he looks like he will take after the kiko height but have a thicker body like a pygmy

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here are some more pics 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

We






had twin doelings this month that look very similar

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

I love the erect ears, it makes them look very curious. My girls are Mary Kate and Ashley.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace

Hi Winchester!!


----------



## kenzie

Sooo cute!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

well I went to visit this doeling I was gonna reserve. I was checking for deformities in the udder region and I seen male parts. The man was shocked!!!:O so he refered me to a friend and I got to pick out this doeling 
























she is only a week old but she is a thick lil girl!!! an tall!! i was gonna name the other doeling(buckling) paisley but now ill just call this doeling paisley 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

What a pretty little doeling 4seasonsfarm 
Very unique color pattern too


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know she is absolutely beautiful!! and it's almost like she has silver spots!!:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

She is very pretty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Pretty


----------



## aceofspades

out enjoying the sunny spring weather


----------



## kenzie

Awe beautiful babies!!!!



















This is my baby boy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Great pictures everyone ! Love them all 

aceofspades , gorgeous herd you have there !

kenzie , I want your pup , he is just precious  He has a face that just needs kissing , lolol What's his name ? Love the paw action , too cute !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> Awe beautiful babies!!!!
> View attachment 61566
> View attachment 61567
> View attachment 61569
> 
> This is my baby boy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


He is sooooo cute!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Trickyroo said:


> Great pictures everyone ! Love them all
> 
> aceofspades , gorgeous herd you have there !
> 
> kenzie , I want your pup , he is just precious  He has a face that just needs kissing , lolol What's his name ? Love the paw action , too cute !


Thank you! His name in Beau and he is a sweetie!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

kenzie said:


> Thank you! His name in Beau and he is a sweetie!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


So &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;can I have him :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kenzie

Haha! Sorry but no he is my baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I figured as much , lol.  He's a doll !


----------



## kenzie

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happyhogs

Gundalf said:


> This our flying doeling Bonnie on the incline board for a 4.6


Errrrmmm, did anyone tell you, your goat appears to have lost her back legs???


----------



## Trickyroo

happyhogs said:


> Errrrmmm, did anyone tell you, your goat appears to have lost her back legs???


Hey , your right ! Where's Bonnie's hind legs :shock:


----------



## kenzie

Wow! Now i see that they are gone too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happyhogs

happyhogs said:


> Errrrmmm, did anyone tell you, your goat appears to have lost her back legs???





kenzie said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum





Trickyroo said:


> Hey , your right ! Where's Bonnie's hind legs :shock:


And ain't Bonnie a cool name for a goat? From Happyhogs AKA Bonnie!! :leap:


----------



## kenzie

happyhogs said:


> And ain't Bonnie a cool name for a goat? From Happyhogs AKA Bonnie!! :leap:


I love the name bonnie!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok…:scratch:…..but…..still , where'd Bonnie's hind legs go :shrug:


----------



## giddysmom

Emma







Emma's son







Jenny and her daughters. Avigail is the goaty back rider. She does this ALL the time. Gili in the background







Gladys ( Gladdy)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Cracker Jack making a funny face.








Pebbles and her daughter Caramel relaxing in the afternoon.








My buck Bree and my Blue Eyed wether named Lightning at feeding time.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww cute !!! Love the one with the hitch hiker , lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> View attachment 61889
> 
> 
> Cracker Jack making a funny face.
> 
> View attachment 61888
> 
> 
> Pebbles and her daughter Caramel relaxing in the afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 61890
> 
> 
> My buck Bree and my Blue Eyed wether named Lightning at feeding time.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> 
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


I love cracker jack!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36

These are some of my goats






this is gunner

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36

This is






bow my sisters weather

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36

this is Ginny she is like a dog

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36

this is Remington she is going to have babies I think today






this is Chloe






and Finally this is muscle

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wildegoats0426

Zap-Tex RAZ and MFR1 Fortune Teller. My favorite pic of all time lol fortune teller(right) cracks me up !

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that one is hysterical ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## kenzie

Hahahaha love them all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

KMitchell36 said:


> View attachment 64421
> this is Ginny she is like a dog
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have a Boer wether who really favors her








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DogainNigerians

May all the holy goat gods please bring food to us.


----------



## aceofspades

this is not my pic it is a friend of mines in Fredericksburg tx I just thought it was to cute not to share


----------



## alikat72

Gundalf said:


> We're selling the scenery (property) but the goats are going to Texas with us...


What part of Texas are you moving to?


----------



## alikat72

I love all the pictures but my favorites are the ones where one animal is standing on another animal, they are just too funny! I think there were chickens on goats, goats on horses and goats on goats so far.


----------



## aceofspades

Gundalf said:


> We're selling the scenery (property) but the goats are going to Texas with us...


Welcome to Texas


----------



## aceofspades

alikat72 said:


> i love all the pictures but my favorites are the ones where one animal is standing on another animal, they are just too funny! I think there were chickens on goats, goats on horses and goats on goats so far.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 65439
> 
> this is not my pic it is a friend of mines in Fredericksburg tx I just thought it was to cute not to share


Awww!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh these pictures are just too much , so cute !
4seasonsfarm , those are great , LOVE them 

What's with all the priceless pictures of goats sticking their tongues 
out ? That is a kodak moment for sure ! lolol. Hysterical !


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Awwww she is sooo cute!!! what breed??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Well idk, i started a thread just for that actaully!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh it never showed up on my notifications!!:/ but she reminds me of like a kiko but her coloring is weird!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dodgecitynubians

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh I don't know what is cuter!!! the girl or the goat!!!:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dodgecitynubians

View attachment 66042


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I have made my decision... The girl is cuter way!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice pictures everyone 
That last picture of the young girl and Nubian is just so adorable 
They both look so happy , lolol.


----------



## TXSaanenLover

Why I never have a place to sit

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I know the feeling


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

My baby bucks are growing up so fast❤















Catino's SF Winchester















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oops. First buck is Catino's SF Remington. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HorsePrerace

They are so sweet thx for sharing


----------



## Trickyroo

LOVE them ! That first picture , he is absolutely stunning 
That face is just gorgeous !


----------



## spidy1

My little babies, the black buckling is for sale, the chamoisee doeling is retained, the other is also a doeling.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Trickyroo said:


> LOVE them ! That first picture , he is absolutely stunning
> That face is just gorgeous !


Thank you! I feel fortunate to have him. His momma is Wood Bridge Farm Wreyanna *1 92. 
And sire is NC Promiseland Sharp Flair *B

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## agilitymaster01

These are my Kinder kids. Kokomo (moe - black one), Itty Bit (tan with "alpine" ears), and Sunny (tan with waddles)


----------



## kenzie

Love them all!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh man :slapfloor: the forth one down ( last set of pictures ) is just too freakin funny ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
"What :shocked: what do you mean you saw a snake !" :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Aww. Cute kids!!!! I love that black one❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Aww. Cute kids!!!! I love that black one❤
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

Ok, if we are doing dogs to here's my baby! 8 week old 1.15lb spoiled Chinese Crested Hairless!!!! (and his pet junior bunny!)


----------



## takethelead

Here's a few fur babies, I still have the smelliest pug and another collie who is under medical care at the moment. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## canyontrailgoats

^^ creepy yet awesome!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tht is what I'm sayin!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Kenzie , your avatar is hysterical ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## kenzie

Thank you!! Thats my baby Beau!! He is such a sweet puppy! I love yours as well!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

He sure looks sweet in that picture , lol. Sooooo cute !
Thanks  That's Hank , one of my Nigerians born here.
Im so in love with him , lol.


----------



## kenzie

Hank is a cutie for sure!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I love that boer goat!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Which one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

goats will do anything to be up just a little higher!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## kenzie

Tell me about it!!! They are cuties^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> View attachment 71242
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That one!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

This is my boy that was photo-bombing me and i got this HILARIOUS picture of him


----------



## spidy1

That is perfect!!!!!! :slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is priceless ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Haha he looks like dumbo the elephant! Haha


----------



## Trickyroo

He's adorable


----------



## Trickyroo

It's like he's waiting for a kiss , lol.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Haha thanks. Hes a mess i think he was jumping up.. I really don't know haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha wht was he doin??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha wht was he doin??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Im pretty sure he was in mid-jump haha irdk hes a mess!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha but a hot mess!! haha 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Oh yes!






.. Hes the one with the spot on his belly


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that treehouse is sooo cool ! ^^ Love your goats


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Trickyroo said:


> Oh that treehouse is sooo cool ! ^^ Love your goats


Thank you  me and my dad built that when i was like 7 and we added that platform on the bottom cause we knew the goats would have a blast


----------



## Trickyroo

That is really nice  What a great memory ! 
Im sure they love it !


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Trickyroo said:


> That is really nice  What a great memory !
> Im sure they love it !


They probably get more use out of it then i do


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

This is my handicapped goat Logan. He has little control over the tendons in his front legs. He is such a sweetie though. He is 5 months old and is a companion for my daughter's dwarf Nigerian.


----------



## NewbieNubian

This is Posh. She's kinda lonely cause all the other kids her age are boys. Lol.


----------



## GoateeFarms50

These are some pictures of our babies this year. They all like to pose for the camera  Jack; Calvin; Sophie; Daisy; Isabelle; May (pictures in this order).


----------



## goathiker

Beach hike yesterday. Pup's first time out.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

What a cute baby,Jill!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Beach hike yesterday. Pup's first time out.


Aww , they are cute  The first picture kinda looks like he had a fight with a dryer , lol. ( JK )


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> That one!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Awe thanks! That is Romo my 4 yo wether aha!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Finally getting around to positing some pics.lol
Here are my boer girls and a couple of the kids 



[/URL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Beautiful!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Love the second pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

kenzie said:


> Love the second pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Lift off ! :leap:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sooo this happened yesterday lol <3 he literally fell asleep in my bro's arms. it was funny cause when he woke up he jerked his head like oh sheesh did I fall asleep? Lol


----------



## Goatzrule

My little Abby last year at the fair


----------



## goathiker

My boys on vacation


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

So...y'all want to see my goats???
Well, you peoples are in for a treat.
I mean...they're pretty amazing(not to brag). Y'all get ready for the ultimate , the glorious, the magnificent... The-the-the-uh-most wonderful of ALL!!!!
Big Momma!!! (Also known as Little Lou Ann) 
Don't tell anyone I nick named my nanny Big Momma! I'll






never hear the end of it!
Sorry for all the sarcasm. I'm a total nut sometimes.

In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Here's Rascal. I call him Rascal because Big Momma adopted him after I sold his mom. And he was always being a rascal and stealing milk from Big Momma's twin bucklings.
He's Nubian And alpine.

In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Sadie relaxing







Sadie again







Belle







Keely with hay on her head 







Belle being goofy








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Shelby35

My boys Peanut (boer) and Crackerjack (Nigerian/Pygmy cross I think?)


----------



## Trickyroo

They look adorable with those bandanas   
And very healthy too


----------



## Rhandi74

My goats. They are so much fun!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I finally have a pic to post here of MY goats!!! Oliver Sofie and Alice


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Rhandi74 said:


> My goats. They are so much fun!!!


4th got down is my favorite!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Are those the ones that those people gave to you?? the baby ones?


----------



## Rhandi74

4seasonsfarm said:


> Are those the ones that those people gave to you?? the baby ones?


No, I purchased theim about a month ago with their dam. They are my only full size goats and I am really loving having them.


----------



## Delilah




----------



## Delilah

My cute little half boer baby Fiona.


----------



## goathiker

Pup


----------



## nicolv32

These are my nigerian dwarf goats bubbles and sid!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

O'din's first. Then Rascal. (Adopted alpine Nubian cross) 
Last Thor.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

My baby Thor.

In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## goathiker

Where are you seeing Nubian in Rascal? I specialize in that cross and I'm not seeing it?


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Haha, I know he is! I bred him! His mom had 25% Nubian. 
I wish I had a picture of her. She was black with grey speckled ears and nose. And super floppy ears. 
I sold her and Rascal's twin. Rascals twin looked very Nubian.
He's cute ain't he?


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Here's Rascal's brother. See that Nubian coloring in his ears? 
They're twins.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Oops! Lol forgot the pic. Haha.








In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## goathiker

He is cute. That makes sense, I never go down to 12 1/2 %. I actually prefer the 25% Nubian cross for packing. They have JUST enough neediness and none of the loudness.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yeah, Rascal is too much like his mommy. Super needy! And at the same time loud. He can get on my nerves a bit. Haha, he's cute tho.








In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Rascal's mommy Blackie and Rascal's brother.




















In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

That was a hassle to get those ! Lol.


In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## kccountryfarm

This is Annie Oakley. She was underweight when we got her and then we shaved her for a show. Poor girl was cold in the morning so she loved being cuddled in her blanket and sitting in her own chair, hanging out with us.


----------



## Sylvie

Cinnamon:


----------



## kccountryfarm

Can't tell my daughter loves her goats, and they love her. First is another pic of Annie Oakley. Second, is Elliot asleep in her lap. Last, is CeCe giving a little love.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww how cute :lol:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Sweetness. I love this boy right here.
In The Crooked Pines Thor.

Home to Some AWESOME seriously nice ADGA Alpine
Goats.
Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## NewbieNubian

My new Buck! Digs!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nice goat.


----------



## Greybird

Baby pictures! This is the first shot that I have where I managed to catch all 4 babies at once. They were between 2 and 3 weeks old at this point. If I can get this to post then I will try to get some more recent photos. The "new and improved" Photobucket hates me for some reason.  *fingers crossed* Here goes!


----------



## spidy1

Aw, sooooo cute!


----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I love your spotted goat! And the little one is cute too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

canyontrailgoats said:


> I love your spotted goat! And the little one is cute too


Thanx! The spotted one is my Nubian buck. He is going to be my herd starter!







He is nearly impossible to pose for pix!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dexter out of the tub


----------



## goatlady1314

Jill, you bath your goats?


----------



## Chadwick

Man Dex is big! He looks way more mature than the last photos I saw!


----------



## AmandaJean

*my babies*

my new babies, first goats we've ever had. i believe they are obers mixed with something else?


----------



## DogainNigerians

King Charles and jack Daniels in the background.


----------



## Karen

What a cute face! Just adorable!


----------



## russellp

This is our butterscotch buckling, his name is Thor. Sire is pictured Saanen, dam is alpine x Nubian.


























Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## mayia97420

My 2 boys First is Major and the 2nd is Claude


----------



## chelsboers

Here are some of my girls and my buck. Hopefully we'll have some babies this October from them.
The rest of my girls are at another pasture gaining weight back after weaning kids. They will be put with the same buck in September for February babies.


----------



## Karen

So many great pictures, do hope some of your consider nominating these cuties for Pet of the Day! Such a wide variety of coloring, and sizes and shapes!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

She follows me perfectly.

Her thoughts,"There better be some treats in this for me!"


----------



## louandotis

This is Owen standing on his brother Gibby!


----------



## nicolv32

These are my babies Sid and bubbles they are nigerian dwarf goats!


----------



## Sylvie

AmandaJean said:


> my new babies, first goats we've ever had. i believe they are obers mixed with something else?


Are they siblings? The one with short ears should have some LaMancha in him.


----------



## Amandanicole

not my bottle babies, but a friends!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Amandanicole

my little boy when he was only an hour old


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So cute!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fern!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha that's not a goat! I love her 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She is my big goat!!:'D


----------



## Karen

Rhandi74 said:


> My goats. They are so much fun!!!


Love the third one down - looks like it is doing a Pointer Dog impression!


----------



## Jessica84

Took these pictures today. My boys getting things figured out lol













I think these or the coolest of my pictures. My kids were sitting there cheering on the red headed buck......he's our baby lol and he did win

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nicolv32

Saw this photo on Facebook and had to post it here! lol!!


----------



## LadySecret

My first babies Bella and Rosie.


----------



## russellp

Some of my boys and girls just loving these cooler than normal temps and humidity today.




































































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## HOHFaintingGoats

Here are some pictures of my fainting goats


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Jessica84 said:


> Took these pictures today. My boys getting things figured out lol
> View attachment 75157
> View attachment 75158
> 
> I think these or the coolest of my pictures. My kids were sitting there cheering on the red headed buck......he's our baby lol and he did win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


In the first picture, what is on the red headed buck's chest? It seems there is a bald spot... (my doe has something similar to that, and I have no idea what it is).


----------



## Jessica84

It's a bald spot from laying down. No one sleeps in their nicely bedded houses because of the heat lol. But the really dark spot was sap with dirt on it. I had to wait till they figured out who the boss was to check it out after I saw it in the picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I love badger hoh he is perty!


----------



## Karen

Awww! What an adorable kid! What is its name?  Love the spotty coat!


----------



## HOHFaintingGoats

Chadwick said:


> I love badger hoh he is perty!


Thanks  He is my number 1 buck right now...here is a video of him fainting :laugh:

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2ic1amr&s=8

The spotty kid is a buckling that I have retained  No name yet!


----------



## fezz09

Here are some of my girls! I just purchased Dixie, Pebbles, and Ava in the last month! We decided to go with only polled Alpines and Nubians.
Dixie yawning 







Ava relaxing







Pebbles being purdy







Willow being Willow!







Thunderbolt having a little soak in the hot weather!







Moose waking up from his nap






















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen

Aww, how pretty! The first one looks like she's talking!


----------



## COgoatLover25

fezz09 said:


> Here are some of my girls! I just purchased Dixie, Pebbles, and Ava in the last month! We decided to go with only polled Alpines and Nubians.
> Dixie yawning
> View attachment 75561
> 
> Ava relaxing
> View attachment 75562
> 
> Pebbles being purdy
> View attachment 75563
> 
> Willow being Willow!
> View attachment 75564
> 
> Thunderbolt having a little soak in the hot weather!
> View attachment 75565
> 
> Moose waking up from his nap
> View attachment 75566
> 
> View attachment 75567
> 
> View attachment 75568
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


What breed of pig is the black pig?


----------



## fezz09

She is half English black, and half landrace I believe! She is still a baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fezz09 said:


> She is half English black, and half landrace I believe! She is still a baby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh, cool  I just asked because she looks like Large black cross !  are they the sane breed?


----------



## NoahEm

My son feeding the goats pine branches today.


----------



## NoahEm

We were getting rid of a love seat so we figured we'd let the goats get some use out of it before we put it in the trash! I got the idea from a goat friend.... Got some really cute pictures 
























































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Josiah

Here are some if my goats!


----------



## GoatNewbie813

These are my new twins
Rocket & Fancy 7


----------



## HOHFaintingGoats




----------



## Karen

Hee hee - so cute, looking up at us!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I love my Alpines!!


----------



## fezz09

This is Dixie, in my porch waiting for the kids to come out and play lol







Our morning ritual at walk time! EVERYONE has to come! Even the cats, dogs, and pig lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

fezz09 said:


> This is Dixie, in my porch waiting for the kids to come out and play lol
> View attachment 76028
> 
> Our morning ritual at walk time! EVERYONE has to come! Even the cats, dogs, and pig lol
> View attachment 76029
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Awesome ritual. Makes me wonder sometimes.........why doesn't everyone have goats?

Got some great feedback today from a customer. Last year I sold two of my biggest and most impressive bucklings, a Saanen x Alpine and Saanen x Spanish, to a Christian Children's Camp in Ft. Payne, AL, Camp ToKnowHim. Their intent was to wether them and train them as pack animals for the youth hiking and camping trips. I thought what a life, spoiled rotten, loved on constantly, and probably unlimited animal crackers. The camp admin sent me some pics today. Pic 1 is kids first day at camp. Pic 2 is bucklings on the car. Pic 3 is grown bucks on the trail. I love the feedback!




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## fezz09

I honestly do think EVERYONE should have goats.. Even instead of dogs and cats lol! Goats rock!! I would be THRILLED if any of my babies went to a summer camp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Copper deficiency before and after. Not the best pictures but you can see the difference!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

She looks sooo much nicer!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I have a few goats with copper defiecency, what did you do to help your doe?


----------



## Karen

fezz09 said:


> I honestly do think EVERYONE should have goats.. Even instead of dogs and cats lol! Goats rock!! I would be THRILLED if any of my babies went to a summer camp!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, but some us are city folks, and goats are not good apartment pets!


----------



## fezz09

Haha true enough!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Manna pro balancer ($10) and manna pro lose minerals ($10) from Tractor Supply.
She wouldn't touch the minerals so I mixed it with her food and/or pulp. (Carrot pulp) but she loooooooves the balancer! I think it's helped the most.
The balancer is pellets (you add it to her regular grain) and the minerals look like sand.


----------



## goatlady1314

My horse rolling around


----------



## Goatzrule

1st one is of little honey this spring, and the next one is the horse i was working with last winter/spring, Azara


----------



## margaret

^^That's not a goat.:lol:


----------



## Karen

goatlady1314 said:


> My horse rolling around


Does it get grass stains on that golden coat? Just curious!


----------



## cjmoore

We'll this isn't a picture but. I wanted to know how to post a question from the goat spot app on the iphone? I know how to reply but not how to ask my own question.


----------



## Goatzrule

margaret said:


> ^^That's not a goat.:lol:


 The first one is.


----------



## goatlady1314

Karen said:


> Does it get grass stains on that golden coat? Just curious!


Yes!  he gets grass stain on him all the time! i just cannot figure out how to clean them :-? :lol:


----------



## VillageCreek

Here's my two cents:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cjmoore said:


> We'll this isn't a picture but. I wanted to know how to post a question from the goat spot app on the iphone? I know how to reply but not how to ask my own question.


Are you on the app?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cjmoore

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you on the app?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes I am, but I figured it out, thank you though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then I will just post a pic of some happy goats! 








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Village creek I LOVE that first picture!!!!!!!!! So darn cute!!


----------



## VillageCreek

Thanks, Margaret. That was a little non registered buckling we had here.


----------



## HOHFaintingGoats




----------



## Chadwick

Alice the silly!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

This is Baylee <3 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Awwe


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Not my best painting(defiantly not) but it was my first try at a goat. 
My nanny Big Momma. 
Don't you laugh at her nickname!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Neat! I love it (and I love her nickname to!!)  :LOVE:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## VillageCreek

"I'm just gonna start this up and go for a ride. See ya in a few!"


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha  :rofl:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

That's cute!!


----------



## Chadwick

My Alice


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww I want her!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Alice is SUPER cute!! Love her!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

I do too! My wife son and I each picked one, Alice was my pick. She was the most shy girl now she is my little shadow! I was thinking names either Alice or Wilhelmina but I said Wilhelmina and she ignored it and I said Alice and she's snapped her head around to look at me.....so she chose it!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha! My first two goats I bought were 50 dollars each and I love them!! I picked them both out of 100+ goats..


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lil Dahlila


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, she's pretty Lindsay!!! Love her color and shine!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Chad  She's a stinker to catch though :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

She's pretty 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp

That girl does have a sweet face, she's a doll.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Omg y'all have such beautiful goats!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

She's so sweet.


----------



## russellp

We only retained 3 doelings from this years kidding in late March.


















all 3 are sired by full Saanen, pic 1 is kid of Nubian x Alpine, pic 2 is kid of Spanish, pic 3 is kid of myotonic x alpine.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

Oreo checking out her new shutters








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

She looks like one of the first goats I ever had. I think imma cry! 
Yeah, she ate something bad.


----------



## russellp

Don't cry, just assume your old friend lives on, and I promise you she is spoiled rotten!


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Haha, it's okay. We still have her momma. (That was years ago when Our little doe died...) I'm over it. But I still miss her sweet little face. 
But your girl there is real a cutie.


----------



## Goatzrule

Clarinet and Trumpet.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Awwww...little angels!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww I love em!!! ALSO I HAVE A QUESTION ARE SANANN's a meat goat or a milk goat??? (sorry for the "dumb" question) 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are a dairy breed


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ok


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Ryann

My little Midnite Star is getting so big! Any ideas on how to shrink her back down to that fuzzy little kid???


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess it's about time I post a pic of Moon on here


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Love her


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp

COgoatLover25 said:


> Guess it's about time I post a pic of Moon on here


She is gorgeous, I would like to see a pic of her face also.


----------



## Karen

COgoatLover25 said:


> Guess it's about time I post a pic of Moon on here


Moon is stunning! You should sooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! I've never seen one like her!


----------



## Karen

Goatzrule said:


> Clarinet and Trumpet.


Hee hee - love the names - I played clarinet and my brother played trumpet!


----------



## kc8lsk

Ryann said:


> My little Midnite Star is getting so big! Any ideas on how to shrink her back down to that fuzzy little kid???


We keep saying that we are going to put bricks on the head of the two legged kids to keep them smaller I just don't think that would work with the four legged ones though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Karen said:


> Moon is stunning! You should sooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! I've never seen one like her!


Thanks  
Where do I do that at?


----------



## COgoatLover25

russellp said:


> She is gorgeous, I would like to see a pic of her face also.


Just look at that expression lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsay, can I have some of your hay?! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon does not like onion chips :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My girl Pebbles


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lindsay, can I have some of your hay?! Lol!


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well! Look how nice it is!! Gosh, I'd eat it!! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> Just look at that expression lol


Oh she is a doll!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Guess it's about time I post a pic of Moon on here


I like my Moon better, her ears go up :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like my Moon better, her ears go up :lol:


Oh shush! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, that's it I am adding her to my goat stealing list!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## ndwarf

/\
That goat is like due in a week with quads right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: No, she's due in 4 months if she settled, so she might not even be bred :slapfloor: Those were taken 3 week after she was bred. She just likes food, and she hadn't even been fed yet when I took that first one, above  So you definitely can't always tell by looking at them!
This last picture is her earlier this year.


----------



## ndwarf

That is just unhealthy.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's very healthy, she has a very well developed rumen  She's not obese, she still has visible hips and a backbone, like a dairy animal should when milking.


----------



## Chadwick

That's what a hay processing plant looks like!


----------



## Chadwick

She's a cutie! Not sure if I could afford her hay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You probably could back there! I'm paying $16.50-$24 a bale, depending on if I'm feeling rich and feed alfalfa instead of oat/ 3 grain.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow! That's a lot!


----------



## Chadwick

Me and Sofie!


----------



## goathiker

... brightened it a bit for you too...


----------



## Chadwick

She's coming around, I can sneak a pet in and she won't run, but I can't just reach for a pet!


----------



## Karen

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks
> Where do I do that at?


Go to http://PetoftheDay.com/submit - that's the form, but you could also just email the info and pictures to me! Karen (duh) then the at sign, and then PetoftheDay.com okay? And let me know if you have any problems!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Whoa!! That's a fat goat!! She alpine?? Y'all know I'm a lover of alpines!!


----------



## Hodgson

I have an obese goat and she's fat all over, not just the belly area. I've had her 6 months now and I think she's lost quite a bit of weight with all the walking for browse they do all day, so you can finally feel bones and see the outline of her hips when she walks. I just bought a scale and she still weighs 185 pounds! Never even been bred, just a 3 year old LaMancha that somehow got enormously fat at her last home. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Whoa!! That's a fat goat!! She alpine?? Y'all know I'm a lover of alpines!!


Yep, she's an alpine. She's the one in the middle of my sig.


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft, Moon is obviously a lamancha.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl

With all the pretty spotted girls I'd better share a pic of my Reese's! She's an unknown breed. I'm assuming there's a smidge of Nubian in there somewhere due to her color and her VOICE! lol.




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl

She was the cutest little Ewok baby!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Awwwwww cuteness


----------



## Chadwick

That's a cute girl!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, Moon is obviously a lamancha.


You're such the breed expert! :lol:


----------



## russellp

Girls got a new play house today


----------



## russellp

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## corrin20

Here's mine


----------



## Karen

russellp said:


> Girls got a new play house today


That is just too perfect! Thanks for sharing - they obviously are enjoying it!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I don't know anything about these types of goats but Is she supposed to look like that or os she VERY preggo???


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I don't know anything about these types of goats but is she supposed to look like that or is she VERY preggo???


I assume we're still talking about Moon here :lol: Yes she is supposed to look like that, she looks like that on a daily basis. She isn't due until December, IF she even settled, so she might not even be pregnant.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Moon is a gorgeous little alpine!! I like her fat little belly!  or BIG!!


----------



## russellp

This is one of my favorite girls, Hershey. Her sire is a huge full Saanen, her dam is Boer x Savanna. She is 17 months old and weighs 112 lbs. She will begin to spend some quality time with my NZ Kiko in early October. He is about the same age. Do you guys think she is old and big enough.














Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's cute


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ADORABLE!!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I want hershey!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## corrin20

[ATTACH]77234.vB[/ATTACH]here's a picture of my baby boy, Zeus


----------



## Chadwick

He wants to be mine! Let me put him in my pocket.....and walk away!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Little Lou Ann(Big Momma) she's a sweetie!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww!! She is adorable!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I'll tell her you said so!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Rudy. A full blooded boer we had.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Can I have all y'alls goats?!?!  JUST KIDDING I love them sooooooooo much!!! They are ADORABLE....... and HANDSOME!!!!!
AMAZING GOATS EVERYONE!!!!! Also check out my thread 
"my new 117 acres"


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yes!! Take some pleaaase!! At the time of this picture of this picture we had 27 goats!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Too bad you live in North Carolina and I live in Texas otherwise I'd take as many as I could get!!! LOL!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Haha, yup! And I'd let you! Goats are baby crazy! Specially when ya got 4 alpine does and 4 boer does and plenty of bucks!! We got twins from almost everyone that year.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww I wish I had that problem!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

We'll, we have 2 does and 3 bucks now. We obviously had to down size. That's a lot of grain we were buying for 25+ goats. It can get expensive. But we loved it.


----------



## Melba74

This is obi wan


----------



## Melba74

This is Java and chewy


----------



## Melba74

This is vader


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Big Momma snuggling with Her cuddly kids.


----------



## Amandanicole

my first goat I ever owned, Jewel!


----------



## margaret

My 7 year old Alpine Poppy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice goat! I love the cat bombing the photo! Cute! Looks like he's headed straight for the milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Gundalf

*What size bale???*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You probably could back there! I'm paying $16.50-$24 a bale, depending on if I'm feeling rich and feed alfalfa instead of oat/ 3 grain.


What size bale??? Standard square bales are $3.00 here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gundalf said:


> What size bale??? Standard square bales are $3.00 here.


100-120lb, 3 string bales.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

A 900 pound bale (round) is $90 in VA. 
Then the square standard ones are $6-$10 .
Here in NC the round bales are $30. And the standard $6.
Can you believe how much it is in VA?? Good gracious!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, in California the round bales are as much as the big bales, and those will run you about $200... :lol: Hate the hay prices where you're at? Move to CA! You'll need to file for bankruptcy! :lol:


----------



## Karen

margaret said:


> My 7 year old Alpine Poppy
> View attachment 77455


Great picture - the kitty seems to be saying, "Hey, I am an all-black quadruped - I get to be in the shot, too, right? "


----------



## Margaretcouch

My first baby..his name is Spencer


----------



## Karen

What cute markings he has! How old is he?

You should nominate him for Pet of the Day!


----------



## corrin20

The kitten isn't sure how she feels about him...


----------



## Chadwick

Mine are so curious about the cat, I get the same from my cat!


----------



## russellp

Two sleepy sisters, Charlize is the blonde and Beyoncé. These two are 3 years old and inseparable. They may be two of the smartest goats I have ever been around. Even their doelings immediately establish dominance over their classmates, not bullies, just super smart. These two came to my farm on their dams side at 4 months old. The dam never really tamed and these girls were wild, but they came around and are spoiled rotten pets now. Their mom is the red doe with chicks on her back, and we never saw the sire. The rest of the pics are their kids.












































Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Karen

What good-looking ladies, and cute kids they have had! Love the names!


----------



## Margaretcouch

Thank you Karen. He is one month and 3 days I really enjoy him.


----------



## Karen

Margaretcouch said:


> Thank you Karen. He is one month and 3 days I really enjoy him.


Aww, what a cutie! And already shows the "if it exists, I will climb it" mentality!


----------



## BridgewaterHill

Dora the Explorer!


----------



## Krahm

Sven, Dale & Hercules...LOVE these boys


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Tarzan!!


----------



## Karen

Krahm said:


> Sven, Dale & Hercules...LOVE these boys


That is funny - that firs shot, did you get them to pose like that, or was it just a coincidence?


----------



## StevenC

she came running up to me looking like this the other day feeding. Kills me everyte I look at it lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hahaha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp

StevenC said:


> View attachment 77974
> she came running up to me looking like this the other day feeding. Kills me everyte I look at it lol


Is that her own ear between her horns? Does this happen often? That is hilarious!


----------



## StevenC

Yea that's her ear lol. That's the only time I've seen it get stuck like that lol


----------



## Krahm

Karen said:


> That is funny - that firs shot, did you get them to pose like that, or was it just a coincidence?


They just did it. They were playing on the A frame, taking turns pushing each other off the top. They heard me come out the back door and stood and stared. They frequently stand there and look at the back door, sending me mental requests to come out and play or take them for a walk :lol:


----------



## Pygmygoatluver

My wether Mr. wether. I was youngish when I got him and wasn't good at names lol
View attachment 78399

View attachment 78400

He's very fat! 
View attachment 78401

He likes to chew on my fingers too
View attachment 78402


My little doeling I plan on keeping because she's so sweet and cute


----------



## bree1219

my goofy guy


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Cute.


----------



## Kiddskids

Dutchess and Molly Moo

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Kiddskids

Love that picture bree1219


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bree1219

Thanks KiddsKids!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Kiddskids!! Pretty goats! Are they...ALPINE??!?! sorry, I'm an alpine lover...and no other. I have a weak spot for some Nubians and Nigerians tho. Lol


----------



## Kiddskids

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Kiddskids!! Pretty goats! Are they...ALPINE??!?! sorry, I'm an alpine lover...and no other. I have a weak spot for some Nubians and Nigerians tho. Lol


Yes they are full blooded alpine brats!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Sweet.  brats or not alpines are nicest.


----------



## margaret

^^Very true


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

This is Love 







Ditty 







Joy







Eclipse 







Fancy







Skunky 







Double with the ladies

Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## spidy1

I just love Joy!!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

Thanks! She is a flashy little girl for sure 


Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## agilitymaster01

A few of my girly girls, and my new herd sire. Thanks to Crossroads Boer Goats in WA!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lots of nice goats here!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cute goats all of them!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

its not a goat but it's a donkey I saw a few months back

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Cute donkey!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know I wish it was mine!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Someone tried to give us an adorable donkey once....now someone is trying to give me a gorgeous horse. Don't know why in tarnation we aren't getting him!! Lol, I reckon it's cuz moms tired of all my animals!!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

Let me tell ya, if I didn't have my hubby to keep me on check, I'd be known as the crazy animal lady 


Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## kenzie

One of my babies Whitten!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Everyone's goats are so adorable, the donkey too! 

I don't have current/up to date pictures on all of our goats. Usually the older does are grazing when I have my camera out and pay no attention to me lol

I took these about a week or two ago.

My son's 16mo FB Boer doe, Peanut ♥









She thought she was hiding! She's such a spoiled rotten baby, love her so much!









Thunder <4-H wether sold this week>, Luna behind him, Dixie and Brownie, then Peanut









Wysteria <75% Boer>, Thunder, and Wysteria's twins Dixie and Sport <4-H wether no longer here>.









Luna









Luna and Dixie









Brownie <may be leaving this weekend for a new home>









Snow White - the boss lady









Pandora <Snow White's yearling daughter>









Joey, our adorably sweet and handsome young FB buck who has already bred all the does. 
S.P. in the background <Peanut & Luna's mom>









Peanut again









Follow the leader!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=171443

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Gorgeous goats!!!:O love the boers 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm

Cute !!!


Crystal
Creations Way Farm
Bedford, Indiana
Registered Sables


----------



## COgoatLover25

The newest additions!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey, bought or born they are adorable!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Chadwick

I tried to convince her to let me win one, but she didn't say anything!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What??:') you wanted one of her goats by winning? If so you'd never get one


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Lindsey, bought or born they are adorable!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Born yesterday


----------



## Chadwick

Those are the most awesome colored kids I have ever seen! I love them!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Those are the most awesome colored kids I have ever seen! I love them!


Me too  and they're so tiny, I'm thinking the little girl can't weigh much more than a pound!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They weren't premature were they??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kc8lsk

My Herd Queen Cream and her hat of shame (she got it after I had to cut my fence to get her head out of it)


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> They weren't premature were they??
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No, they're healthy as can be.


----------



## SeventeenFarms

Nothing fancy, just Irene, just one of my four high percentage Boers. Have three more, and a ND.

kbt
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seventeen-Farms/320996497912749


----------



## Goatzrule

December


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kc8lsk said:


> My Herd Queen Cream and her hat of shame (she got it after I had to cut my fence to get her head out of it)


that is too funny!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, they're healthy as can be.


Are you gonna keep any of them?

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goatzrule said:


> December


She is a beauty

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Are you gonna keep any of them?
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Probably not


----------



## rebelINny

Alastar- that's how he smiles


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He smiles big!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Just some photography.







The little brave girl followed me into the woods...







Big Momma in the hay trailer. Time for a hay ride!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Those are beautiful pics!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Thanks! We live way out in the woods. That's our very own trail we cut out.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Where we live now, used to be a field that was just full of grass and weeds but our property goes back in the woods and I make trails


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

See the resemblance? Haha lol

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yeah, they could be twins!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha they are too cute!!:') 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Pygmygoatluver

Some better pictures!

My very fat Mr. Wether





























And some of the babies




































Some more in the next post


----------



## Pygmygoatluver

I did a little photo shoot with my younger cousin with Mr. Wether, he's so good with kids and is so easy


----------



## BlackWing_Farm




----------



## Karen

Pygmygoatluver said:


>


What a cutie! You should sooooo nominate the cooperative boy for Pet of the Day!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Of my gosh I love thick goats!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Pygmygoatluver

Ahhh I'll have to think about that! ☺


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Think about what??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## rebelINny

I want that black and white boy with blue eyes!!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## glndg

In the pond tub.....


----------



## Karen

Pygmygoatluver said:


> Ahhh I'll have to think about that! ☺


That would be fun! If you decide to, the form is at http://PetoftheDay.com/submit - hope you do! We have not had any goats nominated in the whole month of September!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I love all the pics, so adorable!

Goathiker - wow, you are so lucky to be able to take your clan to the beach like that!

I thought I'd share a video from the other day. My oldest daughter's doe, Dixie. She is sooo spoiled, she doesn't take anything seriously either, if you try to make her move she just looks at you and says 'move me if you dare.' The other goats are afraid of the bicycle, but when my son rides it, she just stands there like 'what's the big deal?' Of course, when she wears hats...haha... I wish I had gotten out there sooner with my phone, I was standing in the kitchen cooking, look out and see Dixie walking around with 'her' hat on, and 2 other does following her trying to figure out what the 'contraption' on her head was. They didn't know if they should pull it off, chew on it, or butt her instead lol
She also loves her belly rubbed. She will lift her back leg so that you scratch her, and if she is laying down, she literately looks like a dog rolling over to get it's belly scratched.

Anyway, can you see the personality here? ♥ this silly brat so very much.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Beautiful Goats Y'all 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## takethelead

Here's a few of mine. From left to right its bitsy because she's so small for her age then molly, river and the twins Andrew and Oswald. They love to play on the old milking stand.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Aww there so cute


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Let me introduce you to Rascal...


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

inthecrookedpinesfarm said:


> let me introduce you to rascal...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I love rascal!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Yeah, his coloring is gorgeous!!


----------



## BCG

Thought this was cute.


----------



## bree1219

got my new guy!! Lucky for me they're getting along well!! Love them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

can I just keep them all??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## takethelead

Here's a maternity picture :sly::sly:


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Here is some pictures of the big girls two years ago (summer/fall). Where they were not so big.  I included a picture of barn before it was finished. The last two photos are of my Nubian buck, taken two years ago as well. Dark brown one is Buttercup, light brown and white one is Ivy, and white one with Alpine markings is Rosie.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Our new additions. ❤







Blackberry Brandy







Sugarberry Pie







Buttercup and kiddos

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

those are some cute baby goats!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> those are some cute baby goats!!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Thank you. They are our first born on our farm❤

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Really? my first born on my farm ended up being my herd sire I don't have a baby pic of him on here but this is what he looks like now if you are goin to keep these babies I would suggest keeping a picture chart as they grow up








Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Awww. Cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I know I know it's a sheep but they are my babies and I love them soooo SHH!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Karen

bree1219 said:


> View attachment 79841
> got my new guy!! Lucky for me they're getting along well!! Love them


What cuties!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> View attachment 80057
> I know I know it's a sheep but they are my babies and I love them soooo SHH!
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Hey are pretty

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*they


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Karen

Pygmygoatluver said:


> Ahhh I'll have to think about that! ☺


YEah - you still should nominate that hunky dude for Pet of the Day! Just a reminder - and here's the link - http://PetoftheDay.com/submit - we have had no goats nominated in September or October!


----------



## RPC

This is my little herd so far. Tori, Zoey, and Puzzle. Hopefully they are all bred.


----------



## Sylvie

From a couple years ago: Lollipop's new kids Basil & Beethoven


----------



## margaret

^^They're cute


----------



## ThreeHavens

Each of my current herd members. I have 10 in all. Three bucks, two wethers, and five does. We are planning a standard sized addition in the spring.


----------



## margaret

You should get an Alpine


----------



## ThreeHavens

margaret said:


> You should get an Alpine


Hehe! I already have a reservation down for a Lamancha.  I wanted to buy from someone I knew, and she has Lamanchas.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Here's a new one of my 
BAYLEE + JACKSON








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## takethelead

I should be picking up this guy in a week and I'm so excited! He will be my herd sire for the next few years!


----------



## ThreeHavens

What a cute little guy!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Whoa! Such nice looking goats!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Can't wait to this springs babies from mean ole Tarzan!
He's a big beast! I want some does off him! I've only got one off him! Lol.


----------



## spidy1

Ooooooo, I love Tarzan!!!!!! I hope my Lt. Warf get's as big and studly as him!


----------



## Wyndtryst

Can these Nigerians take the cold?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wyndtryst said:


> Can these Nigerians take the cold?


Yep! I tend to retain does with a bit of meat on their bones, and my sturdy girls don't blink twice when the frost hits. Most of them tend to poof up and get a super fluffy undercoat, lol!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

spidy1 said:


> Ooooooo, I love Tarzan!!!!!! I hope my Lt. Warf get's as big and studly as him!


Why thanks!  yeah, he's a cute buckling. How old is he?


----------



## spidy1

Warf is about 8 months, just started rutting, OMG he's going to be a stinker  :crazy: when he grows up!!!! He already smells as strong as my past 4 year old kiko! LOL


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Ew! Lol! Tarzan is pretty stinky too!

Yeah, the lady I let borrow O'din brought him back skinny! He's smaller than his twin brother and half brother! He used to be bigger. Now they out grew him! Very sad. I'm hoping too get him back fat again.


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces

look at all these cuties..... im adding tonight.


----------



## goatlady1314

here's a few of my little ones


----------



## kenzie

This is what our 4-H goat club did for halloween

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CelesteG

One of my sets of twins born this summer <3 Doeling (Elsa) is still part my herd. Sold the little buckling (YAY!)


----------



## goatfarmer4891

Here's a few of mine!!


----------



## kmgraves13

Here is a picture of my girls! They think they are dogs!


----------



## kmgraves13

Also is it normal for goats to lay on their sides or backs? Like this?


----------



## corrin20

My buckling lays like that all the time, but he has always seemed fine to me.


----------



## kmgraves13

Ok good to know, she's a crazy one


----------



## COgoatLover25

Daisy


----------



## kmgraves13

She looks like my marsh


----------



## Karen

kmgraves13 said:


> Here is a picture of my girls! They think they are dogs!


What a face! Adorable!


----------



## kmgraves13

Thanks! She's spoiled rotten and is loving as all get out


----------



## Ashley_Nabors

Here is my goat Chantilly. Hopefully she is bred


----------



## mavis-the-goat

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cajunmom

My silly buck, Man.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74

Eva and CiCi. I thought it was so cute how they were napping together.


----------



## cajunmom

My little sweetheart was bouncing all over yesterday lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1

OMG, that is SOOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Mine never stay still for pictures


----------



## Karen

kmgraves13 said:


> Thanks! She's spoiled rotten and is loving as all get out


You should sooooo nominate her for Pet of the Day!


----------



## bree1219

they were such good boys!


----------



## bbpygmy

Parker-Lu


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

I'm sorry!! I really just love her! I've had her since I was 12! So, it's been...5 years! This was early fall this year.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is that u with her?


----------



## top_goat

Queen of the Stump at 10 days old! Mighty Mite with an attitude!


----------



## DreadPirate

mavis-the-goat said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Gosh - What a view!! :shock:


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

That's beautiful @dreadpirate !!
@aintgotnocreekranch 
Yes.  I look 12. Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No, I was going to say how EXTREMELY pretty you are (good thing goats don't care bc I'm not too pretty) but I wanted to make sure it was you before I said anything.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey  check out my thread and add your opinion and I'll keep ya posted. Catch Ya later!  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=173381


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You look fifteen in that picture btw


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Wow, thanks!! I'm really not. That's exactly why I love animals so much! They don't judge. I'm sure you are pretty!!  do you have an Instagram?!?


----------



## kenzie

Hey everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hunterrandolph9

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 58496
> my sweet goat Willow
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wow she is pretty. How old is she. I have pygmys and was just wondering


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

hunterrandolph9 said:


> Wow she is pretty. How old is she. I have pygmys and was just wondering


She is 3 years old here is a pic of her last baby


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sorry it's not loading the pic:/


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My new baby goats born on Valentines day :hearts:








Chelbi❤❤


----------



## nigies4ever

My little wether, Oak


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

baby goats born on the fifth one of the twins


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

hunterrandolph9 said:


> Wow she is pretty. How old is she. I have pygmys and was just wondering


Her is her baby and her


----------



## hunterrandolph9

Gundalf said:


> This our flying doeling Bonnie on the incline board for a 4.6


dorable. how old is she


----------



## hunterrandolph9

My pygmies


----------



## bbpygmy

Here's one of my favorite does ️


----------



## rebelINny

Just one of my kids and her kid at the fair last fall


----------



## Karen

bbpygmy said:


> View attachment 90132
> 
> 
> Here's one of my favorite does ️


What little legs she has! What is her name?


----------



## bbpygmy

Her name is Absolutely Perfect, but we call her "Abby"


----------



## Karen

Aww, that's cute! You should nominate her for Pet of the Day sometime!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

bbpygmy said:


> View attachment 90132
> 
> 
> Here's one of my favorite does ️


Most cutest body structure ever!!!!


----------



## Waldo

The face she made in this photo just makes me giggle* so hard*!! :lol:


----------



## LadySecret

Here's some cute pics of my doe Jasper.


----------



## russellp

A few kids from first week of March.


----------



## russellp

More pics, same week.


----------



## russellp

And the last few, same week


----------



## rebelINny

Are these kiko?


----------



## russellp

The sire of 13 of the kids is a registered Kiko DNA tested from New Zealand. The does are spanish and crosses. 11 of the kids were sired by my Saanen Buck.


----------



## corrin20

New little buckling, born this morning!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

The buck I bought yesterday, SALT
Who Is 4 months old.














dad







Mom








Kayla Renee


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Aspen is settling in to being a bottle baby. She's pretty comfortable.


----------



## russellp

In 2013 I bred my huge Saanen Buck to my strongest, toughest, and smartest Spanish doe resulting in this girl ( pic 1), on October 1st I bred that doe to my NZ Kiko Buck (pic 2). Check out the legs on these doelings. ( pic 3 )





















They got the Kiko waddles and color splash but Saanen legs. I'm hoping they will be big, parasite resistant, and low maintenanceww







.


----------



## TexasRanger

Snickers,Steve (in back), Eddy, and Crowley


----------

